# slackware ? positives und negatives



## Julien (10. März 2004)

hallo zusammen

ich habe bis jetzt immer an Windows geglaubt... hatte seit dem Win95 Start Windows @ Home. Doch seit ich älter geworden bin und mein PC nicht nur für World unc Co gebrauche ist mir die Sicherheit und Stabilität meines System sehr viel WICHTIGER geworden   

Naja und vor ein paar Tagen habe ich die Erleuchtung bekommen und geschnallt das es auch noch besseres auf dem Markt als Windows gibt.



So und nun meine Fragen an euch:

Welches Linux würded ihr mir empfehlen.. bzw.. ich hab jetzt mir mal Slackware gesaugt bzw. ist  Momentan am saugen.
Gibts da Positives und Negatives von eurer Seite?
Ich bräuchte des halt für  Desktopanwendungen, Internet, 3-Anwendungen.. möglich? 


so das ist jetzt genung geschrieben   
Gruss Julien


:EDIT:  Kann ich das jetzt gleich mit Windows installieren? Oder braucht es ein spezielles Programm mit dem ich beim Start zwischen den beiden Betriebssystemen wählen kann?
Und falls Ja, ich hab 1 Festplatte mit 3 Partitionen a 30GB aber überall hat es nur noch um die 3GB frei... kann ich das Programm auf einer Partition installieren oder wird es da Komplikationen mit Windows geben?


----------



## SwissGrass (11. März 2004)

Weiss jemand vielleicht wie man diese Install/Boot Diskette macht, bzw. wie mann Linux installiert?


----------



## LeC (11. März 2004)

ich würde debian empfehlen. zu anfang vieleicht die knoppix hdd installation.
für stabilität würd ich dann debian woody sagen ist zwar veraltet aber dafür stabil, weil nur getestete sachen aufgenommen werden..
bei debian ist lilo als bootmanager dabei


----------

